# how to organize tools in tool bag



## Bhard (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Just throw it all in there. Not much organizing you can do with that bag


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

You gotta be an apprentice...


----------



## chicagoremodeling (Apr 2, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Just throw it all in there. Not much organizing you can do with that bag


haha agree! That's what usually i do but it would be nice to have some kind of bag in which it lets me be much more organized hmmm


----------



## swissmiss177 (Feb 3, 2012)

In one month you won t like even half of the tools you have there. Are they all westward?


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

swissmiss177 said:


> In one month you won t like even half of the tools you have there. Are they all westward?


westward......shop grainger much?

http://www.vetopropac.com/products.html


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Might want to put wheels on that bag:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Take them out of their packaging!!! :lol:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bhard said:


> View attachment 14307
> 
> View attachment 14308


Nothing like being an Electricians apprentice....:whistling2::laughing:

They will bust your balls till the day you get your license..:laughing:

Read this thread it will give you every type of tool configuration..:thumbsup:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/


----------



## Bhard (Jul 30, 2011)

swissmiss177 said:


> In one month you won t like even half of the tools you have there. Are they all westward?


Yea they are all westward and i got them through the grainger scholarship that i won this past year


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

free tools cant ever be bad.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Hey, since you're not using it, I'll buy that toolbench off ya.... :whistling2:

-John


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Keep most of that in your truck, and pack the bag with what you're gonna use.


----------



## Aussielec (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, shiny new tools.... Just wait till the other electricians get there hands on them..

I give you a month before there all gone:laughing:


----------



## Bhard (Jul 30, 2011)

Big John said:


> Hey, since you're not using it, I'll buy that toolbench off ya.... :whistling2:
> 
> -John


Yea ok 2000 for the "toolbench"


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

Get this bag 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Veto-Pro-Pac/132182514451


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

Get a tea cart.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

that's just what an apprentice needs...........free tools. only after you have to buy them will you keep up with them.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Get a big tool bag.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Bhard said:


> how to organize tools in tool bag



Just thinking that if you can't figure how to do this task on your own you may have picked the wrong trade.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Since you are a helper, just put the hammer and chisel in there for now and carry the shovel.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

ask the drywalling guys for some empty buckets....


----------



## Geoff C (May 26, 2010)

Go find a dirt road, lay everything out on it, drive over it with your truck about 10 times. Thank me after your first day of work.


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Since you are a helper, just put the hammer and chisel in there for now and carry the shovel.


That's cold


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Geoff C said:


> Go find a dirt road, lay everything out on it, drive over it with your truck about 10 times. Thank me after your first day of work.


Not with mr rewire you have to shine your boots and your tools....:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Not with mr rewire you have to shine your boots and your tools....:laughing:


Then you put them in the van and then roll the whole thing over on a dirt road. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Then you put them in the van and then roll the whole thing over on a dirt road. :laughing:


:lol::lol::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Then you put them in the van and then roll the whole thing over on a dirt road. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

What type of straps do you think are in use on that ladder rack? :lol:


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Alphabetically


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> What type of straps do you think are in use on that ladder rack? :lol:


I wish I could say bungees but those look like the racks I have and they have built in latches.


----------



## Bhard (Jul 30, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Just thinking that if you can't figure how to do this task on your own you may have picked the wrong trade.


I was just asking cuz Im just gonna put some of the basic tools in there and i like how some people have their bags set up, i just want advice


----------



## Goodyear (Jan 27, 2011)

Bhard said:


> I was just asking cuz Im just gonna put some of the basic tools in there and i like how some people have their bags set up, i just want advice


Don't sweat it man, these guys are just busting your chops cause your new, same thing everyone did to them when they were new, it really depends on what type of Job your going to be doing, what kind of work are you going to be doing, and welcome to the trade, not all of the guys you meet will be like that, most will try to help you.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Bhard said:


> I was just asking cuz Im just gonna put some of the basic tools in there and i like how some people have their bags set up, i just want advice


Just busting balls, get used to it in the trade. 


Have you seen the "Tool Bag" thread? Tool Bag Photo's

I have no use for the type of bag you have, for me it is imposable to organize it. About the best I think you can do with that is buy a bunch of the smaller Klein zipper bags and have one for nut drivers, another for wrenches etc.

I am mostly service now so I use an open bag, this is mine.



















I installed a PVC pipe holder in it, this means I can see at a glance if I am missing a tool and I know just where to reach to get what I want.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bhard said:


> I was just asking cuz Im just gonna put some of the basic tools in there and i like how some people have their bags set up, i just want advice


These guys are just busting your chops don't sweat it..:thumbsup:

Check out this thread there are many ways to set yourself up..:thumbup:

The way BBQ has that tool set up is one of the best ways IMO.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Just busting balls, get used to it in the trade.
> 
> Have you seen the "Tool Bag" thread? Tool Bag Photo's
> 
> ...


Pvc pipeholder? Never seen one.. that looks like it works awesome though! I have bought at least a couple thousand dollars worth of tool bags over the years but nothing seems t organize stuff th way I want. Most of them look nice but aren't that great when using them regularly. The pvc thing you have there looks like it organizes the screwdrivers like a pro. :thumbup:


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Just busting balls, get used to it in the trade.
> 
> Have you seen the "Tool Bag" thread? Tool Bag Photo's
> 
> ...


Hey where are your Allen keys "laughing"


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> Pvc pipeholder? Never seen one.


It is just some 1" PVC pipe cut up and glued together. 

If I make another one it will be with schedule 20 plumbing pipe to make it lighter, might even drill a bunch of holes in the pipe. That is about 15' of 1" PVC I have in my bag.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


>


*THANKS*.. that pic is funny.. poor Rewire.. I hope Marc let him back in.. he has a "different" view of the trade that must be heard.. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> What type of straps do you think are in use on that ladder rack? :lol:


I wonder why there is a stop sign on the racks..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

BBQ said:


>


 
I just noticed the stop sign. :laughing:

Can only imagine what the inside looked like. Hope he wasn't hurt too badly (there's no way he wasn't injured, is there?)


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

BBQ said:


> It is just some 1" PVC pipe cut up and glued together.
> 
> If I make another one it will be with schedule 20 plumbing pipe to make it lighter, might even drill a bunch of holes in the pipe. That is about 15' of 1" PVC I have in my bag.


I used plastic golf club tubes in my tool pouch...very light weight.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CraigV said:


> I just noticed the stop sign. :laughing:
> 
> Can only imagine what the inside looked like. Hope he wasn't hurt too badly (there's no way he wasn't injured, is there?)


Yeah he said no one was hurt.:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

Frasbee said:


> You gotta be an apprentice...



At least he has some flashy tools :thumbup:


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Since you are a helper, just put the hammer and chisel in there for now and carry the shovel.



Funny, I have yet to do any of the above.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Just busting balls, get used to it in the trade.
> 
> 
> Have you seen the "Tool Bag" thread? Tool Bag Photo's
> ...


 
Those scissors are kinda gay.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

angryceltic said:


> At least he has some flashy tools :thumbup:


They look along the lines of "commercial electric". But I could be wrong.

No, actually I'm not wrong.


----------

